# Sticky  ****This is the 2.5L ENGINE forum****



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Please post threads specifically related to the 2.5L motor. If it is better suited to the MKV forum then it will be moved there.
Just trying to keep this forum in-line with some of the other tech forums. 
Thanks for understanding. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

